# Press Release: Flex Tools now has a 4 3/8 backing plate for the Flex XC 3401



## detailersdomain

Flex Tools has just announced the 4 3/8 inch backing plate...










Statement from Flex Tools:

We have all enjoyed the success generated by the Flex Polisher, XC 3401 VR that was launched over 3 years ago. Many of you and your customers have been asking for a smaller pad for this unit. We would like to announce the addition of Part Number: 383.317, 4" Pad, custom designed for this unit only.

MAP priced at $29.99.

This accessory will be available mid March of 2011.

You can pre order yours now

Flex 4 3/8 inch backing plate


----------



## Eurogloss

Thanks Phil ,

I'll make sure to order one off you when they come in 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing no problem.

we should have time sometime in March.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks for the update Phil


----------



## detailersdomain

sure thing.


----------



## spiros

One question quys . In this flex plate you can put only 5 inches and 5,5 right ?you cant put 4 so... what the difference .if someday create a plate that you can put 4 inches pads then it will be great. now my opinion is that 5 or 5,5 inches i think that are small pads to polished a huge cars.


----------

